# why?



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

There is a Siemens factory near me and I see there turbines being shipped on the Norfolk_ *Southern*_ tracks. The turbines are always at the front of the train near the loco. I have noticed that there is always an empty flatbed on each side of the car that carries the turbine. I guess that it is near the front because of the weight, but what are the flat cars for? There is no over hang. Sometimes there is a caboose after the last flat car.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

My guess would be for weight distribution with the empty cars. How big are these things? A caboose could be for a technician? I would think they would have the whole unit turning slowing during transits to prevent bearing damage. They should be a lot of play in those things when not at operating temperature. This is kind of intriguing, maybe someone knows.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> There is a Siemens factory near me and I see there turbines being shipped on the Norfolk_ *Southern*_ tracks. The turbines are always at the front of the train near the loco. I have noticed that there is always an empty flatbed on each side of the car that carries the turbine. I guess that it is near the front because of the weight, but what are the flat cars for? There is no over hang. Sometimes there is a caboose after the last flat car.



If you see them why are there no pictures here?

You get my monthly no picture award,

:ttiwwop:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry Ed there is only a small, short view from where I work, so there is almost no time to get a pic.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

here is a link to one of them that I saw go by.

http://southern.railfan.net/schnabel/cars/wecx102/wecx102.html


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Schnabel cars are for the heaviest/biggest loads. They require the flats to distribute the load over a particular section of track (flats are simply lighter than boxcars/hoppers, etc)

It's not unusual to see a team walking along side of the car as it's going through a particularly tricky section of track. 

My Dad just picked up a Schnabel car model. Very cool but expensive.

http://www.internettrains.com/merch...80503&Category_Code=HSCRLSFRTSPCBSS&Featured=


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

To space the weight out from the weight of the engines a bunch of idler cars will usually be used. 

The flatcars being lighter than a boxcar or covered hopper isn't really relevant because I've also seen boxcars, gondolas and covered hoppers used as idlers for a heavy load.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You want to space the weight out when you cross a bridge. My guess.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

weight distro for sure.
But would the extra cars also assist in braking too, even if empty?

* I have no idea exactly how train brakes work, but i'd ***-u-me that more weight on a carriage makes them more effective... To a point, I guess.


----------



## RichardAJensen (Jan 20, 2011)

You'll see similar setups on highways. The engineering involved in those things is quite impressive, as the load has to be evenly distributed among all those trucks (or axles, on the highway):


----------

